# Solved: Computer doesn't recognize camcorder is attached



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I recently replaced my Sony Handycam with a newer similar version of itself (went from a DCR-TRV250 to a 280). When I connect it to the computer nothing happens. I've installed, uninstalled and reinstalled both the USB driver and the software (ImageMixer and ImageTransfer) numerous times to no avail. Admittedly the CD I am using came with the older camera I replaced -- didn't get a CD with the new one, but it should still work, shouldn't it? I also tried the Windows Movie Maker program (since it's part of XP) and it doesn't see the camera either.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

lisakmusco said:


> Admittedly the CD I am using came with the older camera I replaced -- didn't get a CD with the new one, but it should still work, shouldn't it?


I doubt it...


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I should add that I downloaded and installed an update to the Imagemixer software; and I've also retreived and installed a different sony usb driver, but that didn't help either.


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

is it the correct driver?


----------



## lisakmusco (Nov 19, 2003)

I solved the problem. It was the USB Streaming setting on the camera itself. As soon as I set that to "on" the computer and the camera now can communicate.


----------

